# Exclusive: Sony PSP2 arriving in 2010, features PowerVR SGX543 graphic



## imz (Oct 17, 2009)

​


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It looks like the stage is set for a big handheld console showdown in 2010. Endangered by rising sales of games  for iPhone and OTA downloads instead of conventional cartridge/memory card games, both Nintendo and Sony have to prove that their hardware isn't going on the path of Amiga [proprietary gaming "PC" using Motorola's CPU architecture from 1980s and 1990s], but rather can live in today's connected world.
> 
> After we disclosed the relationship between Nintendo and nVidia on the next-generation hardware, we learned that handheld-refresh cycle is in full speed over at Sony as well. If we take a look at PlayStation Portable hardware [both conventional and the PSP Go] since launch, we can see that one problems that Sony has is the use of different hardware over the course of lifetime. Sony released four PSP handhelds mostly relying on 32-bit MIPS R4000 CPU core with 8MB eDRAM as the "Media Engine" clocked at 222 MHz [later unlocked to 333 MHz, PSP Go can overclock to 480 MHz], while the graphics subsystem relies on a proprietary chip featuring 2MB of eDRAM, clocked at 166 MHz.
> 
> ...



source: bright side of news


----------



## raulpica (Oct 17, 2009)

It seems that the DS2 will be the powerhouse of the next generation, along with the PSP2.

I can't wait to see the homebrew capabilities of those two beasts


----------



## Satangel (Oct 17, 2009)

imz said:
			
		

> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? So strong, I wonder what the price will be.
Also it should be out in 2010 already. Damn, the few people who bought the PSP-GO are screwed!
I would be so angry if I bought the PSP-GO and heard this news....


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2009)

Lol, PSP2 right after the release of PSPGo? Sony's gonna piss off a lot of people who bought the Go...


----------



## XtremeCore (Oct 17, 2009)

I was smiling at how technology advance so fast. 

Handhelds are now the new Consoles, and I wonder what Consoles will become ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 17, 2009)

*sigh*
as if the go wasnt enough


----------



## DarkSpace (Oct 17, 2009)

XtremeCore said:
			
		

> I was smiling at how technology advance so fast.
> 
> Handhelds are now the new Consoles, and I wonder what Consoles will become ...



Consoles will become super consoles. Let's see if the PSP2 will capture the handheld market for Sony.


----------



## granville (Oct 17, 2009)

Is this even real, along with the DS2? Last I heard, DS2 was only a rumor, this could very well be one as well.

No offense to the Sony fans (and i'm a partial one myself somewhat being a big fan of PS1 and PS2), but this thing has some bad ideas if the article is telling the truth-

1- No back compatibility
2- Saying "developers will HAVE to get used to the new tech"
3- just plain ditching the PSPGo, nice move Sony (morons)

Take #2 for a good example in the history of gaming. The Sega Saturn had very very poor third party support because the system was hard to code for and no one was familiar with the technology in it. It died, some say, thanks to this fact. Handheld graphics as good as today's PC power seems a little overblown considering the handheld market is less about extremely expensive power houses of consoles that usually cost $500 or so. If this is real, I can imagine it will be quite expensive, possibly breaking $250.

And for the things they didn't even mention that are important-

- design? How will the thing look?
- battery consumption? Power is nothing if it only lasts for 1.5 hours
- game format? Will it use a CD-type format, or digital downloads?
- controls? Will they add a second analog stick this time?
- size? a handheld the size of a gamegear isn't a true handheld
- price? mentioned above, but all that fancy tech is quite expensive sounding
- games? i'm troubled at gaming devices becoming more like media centers, having fewer real games
- longevity? How long will it be before they just redesign THIS model and replace it like the last 4?
- *customer satisfaction? most importantly, they risk alienating gamers with releasing new stuff so fast and outmoding old*

Like I said, wonder if this article is even real at all. We don't even know if DS2 is real. Both Nintendo AND Sony have JUST released new revisions of their handhelds (DSi and PSPgo). It's getting ridiculous with all the revisions. I'm skeptical as to whether any of this is real. If it is, it's getting really out of hand. You can't even go 2 years without your hardware being obsolete.


----------



## Hillsy_ (Oct 17, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You can't even go 2 years without your hardware being obsolete.



Welcome to the PC World, or thank the PC's for this.

You do make some valid points though, but only Sony or Nintendo will know when this will all happen.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm wondering too how strong that battery has to be then, as well as price and size.
Just like granville said, if the battery dies after 1,5-2 hours, the handheld is rubbish, I'm not buying anything under a 8 hour battery life, no matter how strong it is.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 17, 2009)

The DS2 and PSP2 may be coming, but not in 2010, not 2011 either. The WiiHD also won't be coming in 2011 like people says.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We also learned of the PSP2 planned release date, but in order to protect our sources, we'll keep that information for another story. Let's just say it is within the next 12 months.



Just a way to tell that they don't know anything and talking out of their ass.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 17, 2009)

If true this thing will costs a shitload.

PSPgo is expensive enough for what it is.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 17, 2009)

I think portables don`t need to be more powerful than the PSP is for another 4 to 5 years... A price-point higher then what Sony is charching for the "Go" (more then the consols of both competitors) can`t be profatable...

SEGA was ahead its time with the GameGear but was the consumer ready for it... obviously NO!!!!


----------



## Technik (Oct 17, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Lol, PSP2 right after the release of PSPGo? Sony's gonna piss off a lot of idiots who bought the Go...


Fixed.

And where is there comfirmation that the ds2 is real? 
If this is true then we have alot ahead of us. But the question is where are we gonna get the $400 they're probably gonna charge it for.


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Like I said, wonder if this article is even real at all. We don't even know if DS2 is real. Both Nintendo AND Sony have JUST released new revisions of their handhelds (DSi and PSPgo). It's getting ridiculous with all the revisions. I'm skeptical as to whether any of this is real. If it is, it's getting really out of hand. You can't even go 2 years without your hardware being obsolete.


Both the DSi and PSP Go are market experiments. Both companies were testing the waters for their next consoles, the _actual_ successors to their current handhelds. They need some feedback for their ideas. 

The DSi didn't go overboard with the changes, and it's doing pretty well. The PSP Go is neither here nor there and it isn't doing so great. So Nintendo can advance cautiously in the same direction, and Sony can learn from their mistakes. Let's hope they do.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeh, this thing sounds beast and all, but the price is gonna be damn sky high.

No backwards compatibility? Damn..


----------



## iFish (Oct 17, 2009)

so is this psp2 comming next so like after psp go and ds2 gonna replace the dsi its still so new i need to know so i might not need a dsi


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 17, 2009)

This thing needs some good games at launch that a lot of people will want to play, like a new Metal Gear Solid or something. It's great that it'll be this powerful, but it also needs to be cheap. Something at least less than 200 euros (this is also true for DS2). Finally, it needs to be at least partially backwards compatible.

If Sony can do this, I may buy it as well as the DS2. I'd love to play some of the PSP titles, but it's simply not interesting to buy a PSP right now.

Oh, and I forgot: bring UMD or something similar back!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Oct 17, 2009)

The next generation handhelds are coming...maybe...

Again this is all pretty much rumors but I'd be very happy to see the DS2 be more powerful than the PSP2.

Also even though I got a DSi it'll still be 2011 at best before the DS2 even comes to America, so I won't be mad at all.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 17, 2009)

The PSP2 is most likely to have a $500+ price tag.  The technology is extreme but it's going to come with a VIP price.


----------



## iFish (Oct 17, 2009)

in that case ill just get a dsi then eventually get a ds2 lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 17, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> The PSP2 is most likely to have a $500+ price tag.  The technology is extreme but it's going to come with a VIP price.



Definitely. I thought Sony would have learned that jacking up prices don't work. They're being beat in both the handheld and console markets pretty heavily (with the DS outselling the PSP nearly 2-to-1 and the Xbox outselling the PS3 by nearly 10 million, not to mention the Wii outselling the PS3 by more than 2-to-1). 

Like with most consoles, you can just wait a year and the price will go down a lot. The only exception was the Wii, but that was already incredibly cheap to begin with (I got my Wii for $400, but it came with Twilight Princess and MP3 as well as charger kit for the remotes).


----------



## Raiser (Oct 17, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> The next generation handhelds are coming...maybe...
> 
> Again this is all pretty much rumors but I'd be very happy to see the DS2 be more powerful than the PSP2.
> 
> Also even though I got a DSi it'll still be 2011 at best before the DS2 even comes to America, so I won't be mad at all.



I highly doubt the DS2 will outpower the PSP2.

Even though Nintendo has had some awesome games out for their consoles/handhelds (which nets them their sales), Sony has outpowered them in practically every generation.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 17, 2009)

2007- PSP 2000
2008- PSP 3000
2009- PSPGo
2010- PSP2

Unlimited Money cheat please?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with what the next generation systems are rumoured to be like. Poor Consoles. I think it's pretty obvious that Nintendo/Sony are doing this to combat the "threat:" that is the iPhone/iPod Touch. In the end it's all good for us. Well maybe, the price won't be good. Handheld video game systems are more like handheld "entertainment" system. Hell they can browse the internet, listen to music, download games, and what not.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't wait 'till late 2010.


----------



## Seek01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Raiser said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually this is the first generation when Nintendo's console didn't outpower Sony's Console.

The 64 was more powerful than the PSX
The Gamecube was more powerful (GPU at least) than the PS2. Look up some of the tech demos for the Gamecube, it could do some pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## da_head (Oct 17, 2009)

omg. 2010 is gonna be the best year ever. sc2, ds 2, psp2


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sony sucks.They hear about ninty planning something and they come up with something in a few days.


----------



## Splych (Oct 17, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Lol, PSP2 right after the release of PSPGo? Sony's gonna piss off a lot of people who bought the Go...


This. This is what I was thinking the whole time once I saw the title of the thread.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Oct 17, 2009)

Relatively unknown tech-news blog reports a whole pile of speculative nonsense then flat out states the PSP2 will be out in 2010 just so it can gather hits SHOCKER.

Seriously, the guys technical details for the article are solid, but that release date? Complete and utter fiction, the reason he doesn't state his "source" isn't because it's under an NDA, it's because the "source" doesn't actually exist.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Relatively unknown tech-news blog reports a whole pile of speculative nonsense then flat out states the PSP2 will be out in 2010 just so it can gather hits SHOCKER.
> 
> Seriously, the guys technical details for the article are solid, but that release date? Complete and utter fiction, the reason he doesn't state his "source" isn't because it's under an NDA, it's because the "source" doesn't actually exist.



Proof, or be gone.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 17, 2009)

Remind me again why everyone thinks the PSP2 will cost "$500+"?

First off they're using technologies derived from those already implemented in existing systems (iPod touch 3rd gen, iPhone 3Gs) and in one/two years, they will be even cheaper to produce.

I doubt Sony didn't learn anything from the PSP-1000 launch.

Pricetag will be $250 or under.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 17, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Remind me again why everyone thinks the PSP2 will cost "$500+"?
> 
> First off they're using technologies derived from those already implemented in existing systems (iPod touch 3rd gen, iPhone 3Gs) and in one/two years, they will be even cheaper to produce.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



PSPNo-Go


Nuff said.


----------



## stab244 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh dang... I'll probably still end up getting the DS2 or TS or whatever you want to call it. Got a good supply of original DS games to play...


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 17, 2009)

*insert swearing here* They are really pushing it with churning out a new (somewhat) handheld a year. That said I hope it doesn't come out for another 2 years so 2011.

@person who said they have to combat the ipod touch
No just no the ipod touch is not a damn gaming system. Hell they are even happy for having 80,000? apps and half or more are god damn demos.


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Remind me again why everyone thinks the PSP2 will cost "$500+"?


Because people can't wrap their brains around the idea that technology gets cheaper with time.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 17, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Is this even real, along with the DS2? Last I heard, DS2 was only a rumor, this could very well be one as well.
> 
> No offense to the Sony fans (and i'm a partial one myself somewhat being a big fan of PS1 and PS2), but this thing has some bad ideas if the article is telling the truth-
> 
> ...


Well, Nintendo was only signing on with Nvidia for their next portable console graphics chip, it doesn't mean it will be out in the next couple of years. The DS still has a decent lifespan and really Sony trying to get a headstart on Nintendo with a more powerful device is just an attempt to be first on the market instead of creating a quality device that is friendly for developers and affordable, the PSP was at original launch considerably more then the DS. Sony seems to think that getting ahead will help them sell more units next time around when in reality they should be focused on getting more games and a steadier flow of quality games over the lifetime of their consoles, plus a more friendly media format would help them out a fair bit too, though I could see direct to drive being the only method that Sony and Nintendo opt for with their new handhelds, especially if the PSPGo does that already, helps Sony push their Memory Stick Micro as well.


----------



## DarkSpace (Oct 17, 2009)

What is a normal lifespan of a handheld? I mean the handheld creators must be thinking like apple's ipood branch.  A new ipod or a revision is released a couple of times every year. Kind of outrageous and kind of funny.


----------



## Sir Spanky (Oct 17, 2009)

In terms of the 'next gen' consoles (i.e. this generation) the DS's graphics and hardware really is crazily outdated. It obviously has a massive library of great games, but the 2d and very basic 3d graphics are seriously showing their age. I can't believe it has been out for over 5 years now!

Anyway really looking forward to the 'DS2' and hope they call it the new Gameboy


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hillsy_ said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably only a couple of weeks before something new and more powerful comes out or announced


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Oct 17, 2009)

Raiser said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you go by the rumors then the DS2 will be as powerful if not more powerful than the PSP2.


----------



## Dark_linis (Oct 18, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> The DS2 and PSP2 may be coming, but not in 2010, not 2011 either. The WiiHD also won't be coming in 2011 like people says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


going by Nintendo's standards, there has been a new system out every two years starting with the GBA.

I believe this.

Also, I doubt piracy is going to be so easy. I don't mind any of this as long as prices are reasonable(what happened to hand helds being cheap?!) and battery life is 7+ hours


----------



## XtremeCore (Oct 18, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, there are 2 examples whereby Nintendo release 2 handhelds of different generation or different iteration at the same time. One would be GameBoy Micro, annouced alongside with the Nintendo DS, and the other will Virtual Boy (although it failed) alongside with the orginal GameBoy.

So, technically, it is POSSIBLE to have a new generation charging down as long as the current generation last for more than 2 years. Keep in mind that the DSi and PSPGo are just reiteration of the current generation.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Gameboy had a lifespan of roughly 12 years between the original brick, the Pocket and the Color, all of which are essentially the same unit aside from form factor and the color screen on the last model. The Gameboy launched in Japan in April of 1989 and it's true successor being the Gameboy Advance launched in 2001 in Japan, 12 years and 11 months after the original Gameboy had been released. The GBA SP and Micro are just revisions in a smaller form factor, they are not true next generation units or successors to the original GBA aside from the Micro being unable to play original Gameboy and Color games. The Gameboy Pocket came out in 1996, 7 years after the release of the original Gameboy and the Color came out in 1998. A 5 year lifespan is about how long most home consoles have lasted, the Gameboy lasting a decade was nothing short of a surprise and somewhat of a miracle in gaming, seeing as how the graphics by the mid 90's were starting to look awfully dated. Roughly 118 million Gameboy units have been sold (not including GBA) so I guess for Nintendo there was no reason to stop a good thing. Had they actually created a more powerful handheld at least 5 years before the GBA originally launched, we might be looking at a more powerful system, but they chose to ride their most popular device ever.


----------



## ganons (Oct 18, 2009)

What games on iPhone are threatening ds and psp?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 18, 2009)

The DS2 and PSP2 aren't in production. They are not coming in 2010. That article is fake.

Especially since Sony is planning to release the PSP4000 soon. So the PSP2 won't come in 2010, not even in development yet. Sony may be stupid, but they just released the PSPGo, are planning to release the PSP4000, I doubt they will put the PSP2 out for a couple of years.

As for the DS2, forget it, the DSi was just released, they still haven't exploited it yet, seeing how the first DSi only game is still not out. The DS also is selling way too well to release a new one, especially since it's 100% sure the sells will surpass the sales of the ps2.

That article is just as reliable source as me or even my grandparents (who don't know anything about those things at all)

In case you haven't noticed, consoles hardwares lifespan is getting bigger. Look at the PS3 and the 360, who are planned for a 10 years life, the portables devices are also going for longer. Only exception is the Wii, I see Nintendo releasing something new way earlier then Sony and MS.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 18, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> The DS also is selling way too well to release a new one, especially since it's 100% sure the sells will surpass the sales of the ps2.


Yep, I don't see Nintendo rolling out a new handheld until that happens. Which should probably be next year (or maybe even this Christmas?!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, realistically, Sony could actually shell the PSP2 out in 2010, it's not like they said it's gonna be out on January 2010, we could be talking about November 2010, and that seems a pretty solid release date, since Sony is probably gonna play the "whoever-gets-first" game with Nintendo.

DS2 should be out for 2011.


----------



## DrYHeLL (Oct 18, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> The DS2 and PSP2 aren't in production. They are not coming in 2010. That article is fake.
> 
> Especially since Sony is planning to release the PSP4000 soon. So the PSP2 won't come in 2010, not even in development yet. Sony may be stupid, but they just released the PSPGo, are planning to release the PSP4000, I doubt they will put the PSP2 out for a couple of years.
> 
> ...



Sir if I may, I would like to shake your hand in gratitude for bringing common sense into this discussion. 

Now if I may ask the rest of you. 

Seriously? You guys are eating this up. Its as if you guys are hungry for the internet and are devouring all the rumors and shitting out theories based upon your sunday brunch.

Of course, I am just one big troll, so don't mind me.


----------



## granville (Oct 18, 2009)

I doubt that this article is true as well, but Sony is not making a PSP-4000. Or rather, they already did. It was the PSP Go, which is out now. Before it was called the Go, they had rumors of a PSP without the UMD slot. That turned out to be the PSPGo. It was called in some earlier articles the PSP-4000, they are one in the same.


----------



## stab244 (Oct 18, 2009)

Supposedly the DS2 is supposed to be announced late next year, so technically it would come out on 2011.

Makes you wonder how powerful the next-gen consoles would be...


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 18, 2009)

I really dont give a damn, put me at the place where I can buy the DS2 and PSP2, and its done.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Oct 18, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> The DS2 and PSP2 aren't in production. They are not coming in 2010. That article is fake.
> 
> Especially since Sony is planning to release the PSP4000 soon. So the PSP2 won't come in 2010, not even in development yet. Sony may be stupid, but they just released the PSPGo, are planning to release the PSP4000, I doubt they will put the PSP2 out for a couple of years.
> 
> ...



1. Source about how you know they're not in production and aren't coming in 2010 (they're probably not coming in 2010 but being announced then).
2. All the reports about the rumored soon to come PSP 4000 are guess what!? RUMORS! Meaning they're probably fake, so you call this article fake then go and completely believe other crap rumors. You sir are the smartest person alive.
3. This happens ALOT, a gaming company will release a somewhat crappy next installment to a console/handheld line and then a year or two later release the true predecessor. Plus these are not even supposed to be announced til LATE 2010. So going by general timing of releases we probably won't get these in America until late 2011 at best.
4. Your right, but it's better than nothing. That's like me saying the bible is as a reliable source as me or my grandparents but people still cling to it like it's a million dollar bill.
5. Wow...really? Have you not seen the pattern of releases for the PSP!? Every year they're releasing a new version, same for the ipod touch, and DS's are about two and half years apart. Meaning that when these newer handhelds are released they won't be any earlier than most other releases.

You people seem to act like these articles are saying that the PSP2 and DS2 are coming out tomorrow.


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Plus these are not even supposed to be announced til LATE 2010. So going by general timing of releases we probably won't get these in America until late 2011 at best.
> This. Predictions are one or both companies will _anounce_ a new handheld at the Tokyo Game Show, held in September.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(ganons @ Oct 18 2009, 03:58 AM) What games on iPhone are threatening ds and psp?


Rolando.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 18, 2009)

You say that I said the PSP4000 is just a rumor, it might be, but the chances of it happening are greater then the PSP2. In fact, it's kinda obvious Sony will do it, because that would be the last version of the PSP with UMD.

More reliables sources says the PSP4000 will have UMD drive, 16GB Internal memory and the bluetooth thing that came with the PSPGo. It's the PSPX000 models with PSPGo components.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 18, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> It seems that the DS2 will be the powerhouse of the next generation, along with the PSP2.
> 
> I can't wait to see the homebrew capabilities of those two beasts



I can't wait to see the price tags of those beasts


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know that technology gets cheaper over time.


----------



## Raika (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope this new PSP2 can improve its emulation, especially N64 emulation. I wanna play Smash Bros on the PSP!


----------



## nIxx (Oct 18, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah like the PSPGo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it´s $ony we are talking about.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am going to get it.. I am glad I am not buying PSP Go.. its a crap! I am fine with psp 1001 and now psp2... can't wait!


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 18, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I am going to get it.. I am glad I am not buying PSP Go.. its a crap! I am fine with psp 1001 and now psp2... can't wait!


its not true... at least most of us think so.


i just want a psp that can play warez :\


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 18, 2009)

Only time will tell. I mean, the PSP2 has been rumored for quite a while now so seeing it in 2010 isn't that hard to believe. Sony rolls out a new PSP every year anyway so again it wouldn't be that surprising. And Nintendo, they have rolled out a new DS every two years now. The original DS in 2004, the DSL in 2006, and the DSi in 2008 (2009 everywhere outside of Japan.) So again, it's not surprising that they would bring a new DS. 

And everything is shifting to buying everything through digital content now. Movies, music and now games are now being distributed through the internet now so it's possible they want to keep up with the trend. 

As much as it's not possible they don't exist, it's still quite possible they do exist. But I'm going to sit here and hope that it is true since I no longer have my DS anymore and I don't want to go out and buy a DS and then a new one will be announced.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean by that ?


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 18, 2009)

DS is still selling well.. PSP is now selling better than ever..  I don't think we'll see new handhelds in the market next year. An announcement at E3 for a 2011 launch is very possible, though.

The thing I'm most curious about them is how digital distribution and pricing will be handled. The iPhone changed everything with it's super cheap apps and going DD only. The PSPGo and the MINIs are a reflex of that.


----------



## granville (Oct 18, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"It's not true" as in this topic's news. It's just a rumor. I wouldn't buy a Go either though.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 18, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I know now that it is not true for next year but 2011 which is fine with me. I will wait for PSP2 then.


----------



## megawalk (Oct 18, 2009)

hmm PSP2 hmmm
hopefully thats a reason for banpresto to remake old srw games into new style graphics or...
port alpha 1 + 2 + 3 in alpha 2 + 3 graphics engine...ooor...
OGs + OG Gaiden
that or Armored Core...oh man so much possibilities
maybe
Disgaea 3 ?!

hopefully the rumors will be confirmed officialy sooner or later


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 18, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the psp go has been just released, why would they release another one so soon?..


and read the whole thread.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Oct 18, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> You say that I said the PSP4000 is just a rumor, it might be, but the chances of it happening are greater then the PSP2. In fact, it's kinda obvious Sony will do it, because that would be the last version of the PSP with UMD.
> 
> More reliables sources says the PSP4000 will have UMD drive, 16GB Internal memory and the bluetooth thing that came with the PSPGo. It's the PSPX000 models with PSPGo components.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should read the whole thread, we've stated countless time that saying "The PSP Go just came out they wouldn't release another one so soon!" makes no sense because these are rumors and it's only speculated to be announced in late 2010. MEANING that it probably won't come to America til late 2011 the perfect time gap between handhelds. In fact it's more of a time gap because the last 3 installments of the PSP have only been a year apart.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree with whoever says that the PSP2 will probably be due for a 2011 launch.
Sony may've made some dumbass decisions in the past, but I don't think they'd release another handheld so soon after the Go!.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony could change....


Spoiler



in a billion years


----------



## anaxs (Oct 18, 2009)

this system is soo powerful..sounds really really awesome
it will be way more powerful than the nds 2 if there is going to be one

and its going to be really expensive


----------



## deathfisaro (Oct 18, 2009)

Uh I promised my ex I'll buy her a PSP Go on April 2010, on her birthday but huh?


----------



## War (Oct 18, 2009)

Next gen portables are gonna be *amazing.*


----------



## clegion (Oct 18, 2009)

dunno, if i will buy this one, will have to see what games is available(and not just available, i mean localized)


----------



## soulfire (Oct 18, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Next gen portables are gonna be *amazing.*



i hope they will have enough power to emulate gamecube

that would be a dream coming true


----------



## golden (Oct 18, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Lol, PSP2 right after the release of PSPGo? Sony's gonna piss off a lot of people who bought the Go...


i mean really, that can't be too many people.


----------



## MG4M3R (Oct 18, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2007- PSP 2000
> 2008- PSP 3000
> 2009- PSPGo
> 2010- PSP2
> ...



2005- DS
2007- DS Lite
2009- DSi
2011- DS2


----------



## Zarkz (Oct 18, 2009)

MG4M3R said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd
At least Nintendo has the decency to wait two years


----------



## Arwen20 (Oct 19, 2009)

If this information is true, then I think the PSP Go will be seeing poorer sales than it already has. I am glad I did not purchase (nor do I plan to purchase) a PSP Go. However, after reading the proposed specs on the PSP2 capabilities, I must say I will be tempted.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 19, 2009)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> MG4M3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 2000 and 3000 are pretty much the exact thing except for better screen (as they say anyway) and a mic

but anyway why does it matter if any company comes out with new models frequently or less frequently?
no one is forcing anyone to upgrade (unless you are rich, or must have the latest and greatest)
for people who dont have one yet its good for them
they will probably buy one or older models the price will come down

also action basterd ftw


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 19, 2009)

i really doubt it will come out tht quickly plus they dont need to... i mean it is already very powerful and releasing the pspgo is good enough for now... maybe it's their strategy... they know best but i feel this may not 100% be correct ( it really seems toooo powerful esp since iphone is just rocking the market these days)


----------



## stab244 (Oct 20, 2009)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i really doubt it will come out tht quickly plus they dont need to... i mean it is already very powerful and releasing the pspgo is good enough for now... maybe it's their strategy... they know best but i feel this may not 100% be correct ( it really seems toooo powerful esp since iphone is just rocking the market these days)


iPhone is phone... PSP is gaming device. There's a pretty clear difference between the two devices.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> There's a pretty clear difference between the two devices.


Yes, one is by Apple, the other by Sony. What's your point?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 20, 2009)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i really doubt it will come out tht quickly plus they dont need to... i mean it is already very powerful and releasing the pspgo is good enough for now... maybe it's their strategy... they know best but i feel this may not 100% be correct ( it really seems toooo powerful esp since iphone is just rocking the market these days)


The iPhone isn't a fucking gaming device n00b. The PSP and DS are gaming machines, if Sony releases an upgraded handheld next year then PSP owners will be pissed off royally, just like Nintendo fans will be if they release a new handheld so soon after the DSi got released and has no exclusive games for it as of yet. Better off waiting until 2011 and releasing powerful machines that are good on battery life and considering that Nintendo still sells 500,000 DS units a month, I think it's safe to say that they will be taking their time with developing a new device.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> The iPhone isn't a fucking gaming device n00b.


Why does it have all that 3D acceleration hardware then? For the lulz?


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 20, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much. 
http://thumblounge.com/topapps/top-iphone-apps/


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2009)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> Pretty much.
> http://thumblounge.com/topapps/top-iphone-apps/


And some of the best selling "games" for the DS is Brain Training, More Brain Training, and a cookbook. What's your point?


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 20, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's main purpose is as a phone/media device. Gaming isn't the reason users buy it. My point is that all that hardware isn't used for gaming, while the hardware for the ds and psp designed to be used for gaming.

Also the button configurations are designed for gaming instead of selecting media or making calls.


----------



## LufianGuy (Oct 20, 2009)

Whoever says my iphone is a serious gaming machine needs to get their mouth off of the idick.

I got hope for powerful homebrew from the DS2 and PSP2.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 20, 2009)

I highly doubt either system will be hackable since Nintendo already has uncrackable firmware and if Sony shapes up which is starting to happen slowly they will have one too.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2009)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> Also the button configurations are designed for gaming instead of selecting media or making calls.



And the button configuration on the PC is designed for typing and not for playing games. 



Anyone claiming smartphones and mp3 players aren't a competition to his dear little handheld he's fanboying over just because gaming isn't their primary and only purpose needs to take his head out of his ass.


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 20, 2009)

The entire keyboard is not used for pc games. Also why pc is not the main gaming platform. 

Phones will not be competition to a handheld until they have real quality control, create first party titles, and get decent controls.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2009)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> pc is not the main gaming platform.










Do ho ho ho ho. 

Here, you may need these:


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 21, 2009)

pc is not the main gaming platform

I'm finding this hard to prove or disprove due to the fact I can't find pc sales listed anywhere.


----------



## stab244 (Oct 21, 2009)

I think it would be pretty hard to find a game on the iPhone that actually matches the depth of some other handheld games.

Also, top-selling =/= best.


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2009)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> pc is not the main gaming platform
> You crack me up, little buddy.
> 
> 
> ...


And who said anything about "best"? "Top selling" is what matters in business. Sony and Nintendo are in the business of _selling more_. Therefore they'll go after what sells better, or what they believe will sell better. And that's not always the "better" console.


----------



## stab244 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounded like you were trying to say what was the best...

Haven't looked it up, but do games constitute most of the top apps in the App Store? If not, then obviously iPhone/iPT were not meant to gaming devices.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Sounded like you were trying to say what was the best...
> 
> Haven't looked it up, but do games constitute most of the top apps in the App Store? If not, then obviously iPhone/iPT were not meant to gaming devices.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure a good percentage of people in the world have a PC. The people who don't are probably tribesmen who live in little twig huts. 50 million people have a Wii, hundreds upon hundreds of millions have a PC. While a lot of people use them for casual use, like me, they still have a very large amount of dedicated PC gamers. Have you seen how many people lose the ability to reproduce play World of Warcraft?


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 22, 2009)

Unless the PSP2 has a second analog stick/nub, they can forget it. I'm happy with my PSP Slim.


----------

